# Icecast MP3 stream player



## Speedy (Dec 18, 2009)

I need a lightweight CLI player to play an icecast MP3 stream. Any recommendations are welcome.


----------



## vinnix (Oct 17, 2010)

*Streaming Music/mp3 with FreeBSD*

Hey Guys,

I just found this complete and amazing url talking about it:

http://wiki.relnor.com/wiki/index.php/Streaming_Music_with_FreeBSD


Nice weekend! 
Vinnix


----------

